# Overstayed visa



## jhoana_pnc (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello! So here is my problem... I flew into guadalajara August 6th 2012 on a tourist visa and I will be flying back to California on march 23rd... If my calculations are correct that's approximately a month over the 180 permitted days... My question is will this be a big deal at the airport or will it be overlooked?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I depends on what time your flight leaves. If it is before the IMN agents open up for the day, you get a pass. If not, you might have to pay a fine.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

And the fine for "lost" or overstayed is $45USD.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> And the fine for "lost" or overstayed is $45USD.


I guess it pays not to overstay your FMM  .


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I guess it pays not to overstay your FMM  .


Yes, I have seen signs in Mexico City, Guadalajara and Puerto Vallarta's airports...
Looks like double the cost of original FMM....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> And the fine for "lost" or overstayed is $45USD.


In the other direction, for people visiting the US, the penalty for overstaying your visa can be a multi-year ban on entering to the US.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> In the other direction, for people visiting the US, the penalty for overstaying your visa can be a multi-year ban on entering to the US.



Nice bit of info but the OP is asking about Mexico, don't compare apples to oranges.
I see another thread highjacking beginning...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Nice bit of info but the OP is asking about Mexico, don't compare apples to oranges.
> I see another thread highjacking beginning...


Good point. If it highjacks the thread, I will spin it off to another one.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

it is interesting to compare. The penalty in MX is quite light, actually. In Europe, you can be banned from ALL Schengen Zone countries.


----------



## jhoana_pnc (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt responses.... $45 seems like a deal when you compare that to being banned from a country


----------



## RePete (Jan 21, 2012)

Arrive early. If you must pay the fine, it could take some time.


----------

